# Wesfarmers/Coles Takeover



## carmo (25 June 2008)

Does anyone know the price we are deemed to have paid for the Wesfarmer Shares we recived in the Coles take over?


----------



## doctorj (25 June 2008)

If you opted to receive 100% scrip, you could be eligible (*see your tax accountant*) for CGT rollover relief, meaning the cost base of your WES shares is equal to the cost base of your old CML shares.

What do you need the information for?


----------



## carmo (25 June 2008)

Just trying to work out CGT obligation.


----------



## carmo (6 July 2008)

Hi again, still trying to work this out.
I had 933 CML Shares, I received a Cash Consideration of $3732,
133 Wesfarmers Ordinary Shares and 133 Westfarmers PPS.
I can't find out what I was deemed to have paid for the Shares?
Any help would be great.


----------



## Struzball (9 July 2008)

Another question, if you KNOW you made a capital loss for the year, can you just not worry about it in your tax return and leave it for another year?


----------

